# North West reptiles?



## phil2 (May 24, 2006)

im quite unlucky that i sadly dont live anywhere where reptiles are nearby  iv been into british reptiles for around 6 years, visiting a site in north wales ( i have no idea if its still there but i hope to god it is ) that i saw slow worm, common lizard and a grass snake once, which i was and still am so proud of, however i always went looking for adders and never saw one, im wondering if i can look closer to home for any particular ones, i know sand lizards are on the sefton dunes, and i know of a few common lizards near ish, but im looking for snakes aswell, i appreicate no one will give me known exact areas but any nature reserves or anywhere nearby (im in liverpool ) im not talking like over a hour drive either in the lakes or the peak district! lol


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Don't know exactly where you're based in the North West but try heading over to the Goyt Valley, Derbyshire, if you're M/C way it's only three quarters of an hour, if you look carefully there's adders & plenty of common lizards, you may even come across slow worms.


----------



## phil2 (May 24, 2006)

bit far im in Liverpool  normally go north wales if im looking for reptiles (not a special trip though just if im there )


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

I hadn't spotted Liverpool reference in your original post, sorry, however from liverpool (dependany upon which bit) once you're on the motorway you can be in the Goyt Valley in around 1.25hr, for a day out this isn't to bad.


----------



## phil2 (May 24, 2006)

Hmm was hoping bit closer :Na_Na_Na_Na: i go moore nature reserve a lot


----------



## iwantacrestie (Feb 18, 2012)

There is a Barks Pets over the water 
Liverpool-Pets - Barks Pets



prices are abit steep though

- John


----------



## phil2 (May 24, 2006)

that's my side of the water lol, but the other side of Liverpool, I went years ago and they were nothing special. a shop was open a few months before them opposite, but this one survives the other doesent.


----------



## iwantacrestie (Feb 18, 2012)

They aren't the best but they have good livefood 

- John


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Get in touch with your local ARG, they'd appreciate any records you manage to get too: NMARG - ARG UK Local Groups Websites


----------



## phil2 (May 24, 2006)

i will do yeah i dont think iv saw any reptiles on merseyside though, plenty of amphibians in local park


----------

